# Dogtra vs Tritronics remote release



## johnp (Sep 9, 2005)

I was just wondering what everyone thought about these two release systems. Everything else I have is tritronics and I have had very good luck with them, but I just wanted to hear opinions.

Thanks,

JohnP


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I use and like tritronics. Check the product review board on here and do a search. Both are good equipment.


----------



## shootem (Apr 25, 2003)

I have had both only difference as far as I am concerned is sound.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

The only issue I have had recently with both is when training near some cell/television/radio towers. You must point the receiver antenna directly at you or the tower signals interfere. This does not happen in all areas with towers just one for us. I talked to TT about it and they said it is becoming a problem nationwide because new cell towers are popping up everywhere and the interfere with the "hobby frequencies". Oddly enough both my TT and dogtra are interfered with in this particular pasture, my bumper boys work fine. I guess BB is on a different frequency.
All that aside I like my TT best.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I use nothing but TT products and do so partly due to their reliability. My only beef with the TT releases is the crappy sound.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (May 11, 2005)

All I use and recommend is Tri-Tronics, they put out a top of the line e-collar and have excellent customer service.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Some of my buddies and our retriever club have Tri-tronics remote releases and they have had all kind's of different problems with them! I have also used Dogtra in the past and have not had any problems with them, and thier duck sound actually sounds like a duck athough the ability to her it at distance can be an issue in wind etc.. I use my electronics and have'nt had any problems with reliability.


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

Misty Marsh Labradors said:


> I use my electronics and have'nt had any problems with reliability.


Getting close to shameless self promotion territory there Trent :wink: 

Seriously though - take a look at the Elsema based systems built by Misty Marsh, Air Lauch King and others, or consider building them yourself. You will save a lot of money and have a very reliable system.

Cheers, Jason.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I know Jason! I was trying not to push my stuff too hard on him, but I'm pretty excited about a new 212E based plug and play system that only requires two "over the shelf" 9V batteries and to be plugged in to the supplied 3.5mm plug on all wingers/lauchers for $136.99 US! Now that's a shameless self promoting plug .


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

i ordered the dogtra with my two wingers. have not had any problems with them and the sound is awesome.


----------

